# prep log (uncle z)



## kstar5 (Sep 6, 2015)

moving my log to online journal.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/209541-Prep-log?p=3381342#post3381342


----------



## kstar5 (Sep 6, 2015)

*cardio and abbs*

Todays Work out was abbs and 1hour on the elpitcal 

abbs
Roman Chair 15x 4
abb roller 5x 20 rollouts
abb crunches on physic ball 25x4
oblique machine twists 20 x 4
abb machine regular crunches with 150lbs 3x 15

With labor day weekend here and all the bbqing going on it very hard to be tempted to get distracted from my diet, but I'm focused, and the gear and work are starting to put me together.

Meals for sunday.

Meal 1 6 whole Omega-3 eggs 1 cup steal oats

Meal 2 8oz chicken with 1/2 cup raw almonds

Meal 3 50g whey with 2 tablespoons all natural peanutbutter

Meal 4 8oz salmon with 1 cup asparagus with 1 tablespoon 
macadamia nut oil 1 cup jasmine rice 

Meal 5 50 g whey with 2 tablespoon 

Meal 6 1 can tuna 2 slice whole wheat bread

Meal 7 30 grams casein protein shake before bed


----------



## kstar5 (Sep 9, 2015)

*humpday*

*9/9 Diet* 
Meal 1 6 whole Omega-3 eggs 1 cup steal oats

Meal 2 10oz chicken with 1/2 brown rice

Meal 3 50g whey with 2 tablespoons all natural peanutbutter

Meal 4 8oz salmon with 1 cup asparagus with 1 tablespoon 
macadamia nut oil 1 cup jasmine rice 

Meal 5 50 g whey with 2 tablespoon 

Meal 6 8oz Bison meat 1 cup jasmine rice

Meal 7 30 grams casein protein shake before 

* CHEST*
 Flat bench : 3 sets of 12 reps @ 220
 Incline Dumbbell Press 3 sets of 8 reps @ 220
 Decline Dumbbell Press : 3 sets of 12 reps @ 90lbs
 Dumbbell flies: 3 sets of 12 reps @ 40lbs
 Cable crossovers: 3 sets of 15 reps 35 bs 
 chest pullovers: 3 sets of 12 reps 50lbs

45 minutes Stairmaster 

Feeling tighter and looking more defined while growing thanks to uncle z and my strict meal plan I'm sticking to. The dbols are giving me sick full pumps and the test and mast combo with tren is kicking in full force !
​


----------



## kstar5 (Sep 11, 2015)

*Legs and veins*

*LEGS*

where fully pumped today, drying out nice, dbol pumps where amazing, Masteron and high tren a cutting me up.

Squats 3 sets of 12 reps @ 310lbs controlled deep squats to get the muscle fibers firing in my quads
Leg Press: 4 sets of 6 reps @ 450lbs
Dumbbell Lunges: 3 sets of 10 reps with 45lb dumbbells 
Leg Extentions: 3 sets of 12 reps @ 100lbs
Leg Curls: 3 sets of 10 reps @ 80lbs with strict muscle contracting and slow on the release to really feel a good pump in my Hams
Calf Raises: 2 sets of 12 reps at 180lbs 2 sets at 270lbs x 5 reps 

45 mins on stair-master

*Diet*

Meal 1 6 whole Omega-3 eggs 1 cup steal oats

Meal 2 8oz chicken with 1/2 cup raw almonds

Meal 3 50g whey with 2 tablespoons all natural peanutbutter

Meal 4 8oz salmon with 1 cup asparagus with 1 tablespoon 
macadamia nut oil 1 cup jasmine rice 

Meal 5 50 g whey with 2 tablespoon 

Meal 6 1 can tuna 2 slice whole wheat bread

Meal 7 30 grams casein protein shake before bed


----------



## kstar5 (Sep 14, 2015)

*home stretch*

*Drug Protocol* for the next 4 weeks


*M,W,F*- 200mg *Mast E*, 400mg *Tren E *, 75mgs of *T 400* mix of cyp and Eth and 1mg of *Arimidex
*
Everyday - 80mgs 0f *Anavar* and 20mgs of *Halotestin* 

Dropping Dbol  

will be adding extra cardio on a need basis, will be slowly cutting carbs over the next couple weeks.

*9/14* workout: SHOULDERS
Dumbell shoulder press 3 sets of 10 reps @ 85lbs
Side raises 3 sets of 12 reps @ 40lbs
Front raises 3 sets of 12 reps @ 30lbs
Upright Cable Rows 3 sets - failure
Weighted Crunches 3 sets of 20 reps with 45lb plate
Roman chair leg raises 3 sets of 20 reps
Ab twist machine 3 sets of 20 reps each side with 50lbs

Diet 9/14

Meal 1 6 whole Omega-3 eggs with spinach 1 cup steal oats 1 banana 

Meal 2 8oz pork chop with 1/2 cup raw almonds

Meal 3 50g whey 

Meal 4 8oz beef with 1 cup asparagus with 1 tablespoon 
macadamia nut oil 1 cup jasmine rice 

Meal 5 50 g whey with 2 tablespoon 

Meal 6 1 can tuna with siracha sauce 2 slice whole wheat bread 

Meal 7 30 grams casein protein shake before bed​


----------



## kstar5 (Sep 16, 2015)

BACK and Bis 9/16

Deadlifts: 4 sets of 8 reps @ 270 lbs 6 plates and then 2 sets with 2 plates 90lbs
weighted pull-ups 3 sets of 12 reps 1 plate added 45lbs added
Yates rows 3 sets of 12 reps
Dumbbell Rows 3 sets of 10 rep 70lbs
Lat Pulldowns: 3 sets of 12 reps @ 180lbs
Shrugs 3 sets of 12 reps @ 100lbs

dumbbell curls 4x8 @ 50lbs
hammer curls 4 sets - failure @ 30lbs

45 mins stairmaster

Meal 1 6 whole Omega-3 eggs 1 cup steal oats

Meal 2 8oz chicken with 1/2 cup raw almonds

Meal 3 50g whey with water 16oz

Meal 4 8oz salmon with 1 cup asparagus with 1 tablespoon 
macadamia nut oil 1 cup jasmine rice 

Meal 5 50 g whey with 160z whole milk

Meal 6 1 can tuna 

Meal 7 30 grams casein protein shake before bed


Halotestin has given me added aggression in the gym in my lifts and that mixed with 1200mgs of tren sometimes i feel like being a prick, so i have to watch myself really hard these next couple weeks, the night sweats are in full force, especially right after consumption of carbs.


----------



## kstar5 (Sep 18, 2015)

*veins of halo !*

Todays workout Blasted *Bis*. *Abbs* and *cardio 9/18

Barbell Curl *4x35lbs 0- failure

*Incline Dumbbell curl *4x 50lbs x 10

*one arm* *dumbbell preacher curl* ​4x30lbs x 15
*cable hamer curls* 4x 40lbx - failure

*reverse cable curls  *4x30lbs-failure 
*
1 hour stairmaster

abbs
Roman Chair 15x 4
abb roller 5x 20 rollouts
abb crunches on physic ball 25x4
oblique machine twists 20 x 4
abb machine regular crunches with 150lbs 3x 15

9/18 Diet 
*Meal 1 6 whole Omega-3 eggs 1 cup steal oats

Meal 2 16oz chicken with 1 cup Jasmine rice

Meal 3 50g whey with 8oz milk and 8oz water

Meal 4 12oz ground turkey with 2 cup spinach and 1 tomato with olive oil and vinegar

Meal 5 50 g whey 160z water

Meal 6 1 can tuna spicy mustard 2 slice whole wheat bread

Meal 7 30 grams casein protein shake before bed
gear review uncle z halo and anavar are giving me massive pumps that i can feel 24/7 painful at times but love the look ! The halo is helping me power through my workouts aggressively like a fucking beast !​


----------



## kstar5 (Sep 22, 2015)

*leaning out*

9/22 diet 

Meal 1 6 whole Omega-3 eggs 1 cup steal oats

Meal 2 8oz chicken with 1/2 cup raw almonds

Meal 3 50g whey with 2 tablespoons all natural peanutbutter

Meal 4 8oz salmon with 1 cup asparagus with 1 tablespoon 
macadamia nut oil 1 cup jasmine rice 

Meal 5 50 g whey with 2 tablespoon 

Meal 6 1 can tuna 2 slice whole wheat bread

Meal 7 30 grams casein protein shake before bed​


9/22 CHEST
 Flat bench : 3 sets of 10 reps
 Incline Dumbbell Press 3 sets of 12 reps @ 80lbs
 Decline Dumbbell Press : 3 sets of 12 reps @60lbs
Dumbbell flies: 3 sets of 12 reps @35lbs
 Cable crossovers: 3 sets of 12 reps @ 45lbs

1 hour cardio eliptical


----------



## kstar5 (Sep 25, 2015)

*9/25 legs*

Squats 3 sets of 12 reps @ 310lbs controlled deep squats to get the muscle fibers firing in my quads
Leg Press: 6 sets of 6 reps @ 450lbs
Dumbbell Lunges: 3 sets of 10 reps with 55 lbs dumbbells 
Leg Extentions: 3 sets of 15 reps @ 80 lbs
Leg Curls: 3 sets of 12 reps @ 70lbs 
Calf Raises: 3 sets of 12 reps at 180lbs 3 sets at 270lbs x 5 reps

*1 hour elliptical cardio*

My meal plan is as followed.
Meal 1 6 whole Omega-3 eggs 

Meal 2 16 oz chicken with siracha sauce

Meal 3 50g whey with 160z whole milk

Meal 4 12oz ground turckey with 1 cup asparagus and 1 cup spinach with olives and olive oil dressing with apple cider vinegar 

Meal 5 50 g whey with 16oz water

Meal 6 1 can tuna with spicy mustard

Meal 7 30 grams casein protein shake before bed

Current weight 233 lbs lean vascular and dense very pleased with z line gear, The tren at high dose is starting to take it toll on me, sweating and intensity are through the roof during my workouts.


----------



## kstar5 (Oct 1, 2015)

*9/29 update*

9/29 workout

abbs
Roman Chair 15x 4
abb roller 5x 20 rollouts
abb crunches on physic ball 25x4
oblique machine twists 20 x 4
abb machine regular crunches with 150lbs 3x 15

60 minutes stair master

Meal 1 6 whole Omega-3 eggs 2 cup steal oats

Meal 2 8oz beef with 1/2 cup raw almonds

Meal 3 50g whey with 2 tablespoons all natural peanutbutter

Meal 4 8oz salmon with 1 cup asparagus with 1 tablespoon 
macadamia nut oil 1 cup jasmine rice 

Meal 5 50 g whey with 2 tablespoon 

Meal 6 8 oz talapia grilled 2 slice whole wheat bread

Meal 7 30 grams casein protein shake before bed

overall I'm very impressed with zs products so far. Im really digging the halo and var, some of the best var I've used. Pumps are insane, my intensity is up, and feel like a bad ass all day, sometimes my sickness comes out due to the high tren, I'm very careful to control myself, as we all know it can get us into trouble.​


----------



## kstar5 (Oct 3, 2015)

*final week*

*BACK

Deadlifts: 3 sets of 6 reps @ 270 lbs 6 plates and then 3 sets of failure with 2 plates 90lbs
weighted pull-ups 4 sets of 15 reps 1 plate added 45lbs added
Dumbbell Rows 3 sets of 12 rep 65lbs
Lat Pulldowns: 3 sets of 20 reps @ 140lbs
Shrugs 3 sets of 15 reps @ 90lbs

1 hour cardio - stair master 

Diet 10/3

Meal 1 6 whole Omega-3 eggs 1 cup steal oats

Meal 2 12oz ground turkey with 1/2 cup raw almonds

Meal 3 50g whey 16 oz almond milk

Meal 4 8oz salmon with 1 cup asparagus with 1 tablespoon 
macadamia nut oil 1 cup jasmine rice 

Meal 5 50 g whey with 2 tablespoon 

Meal 6 1 can tuna 2 1 large whole wheat wrap with spicy mustard

Meal 7 30 grams casein protein shake before bed *


----------



## kstar5 (Oct 4, 2015)

*last leg*

*Legs 10/4*

Squats 3 sets of 15 reps @ 310lbs 
Leg Press: 4 sets of 6 reps @ 450lbs
Dumbbell Lunges: 3 sets of 15 reps with 50 lb dumbbells 
Leg Extentions: 3 sets of 15 reps @ 90lbs
Leg Curls: 3 sets of 10 reps @ 100 lbs 
Calf Raises: 3 sets of 15 reps at 180lbs 2 sets at 270lbs x 6 reps

1 hour stairmaster cardio.

*10/4 diet*

Meal 1 6 whole Omega-3 eggs 1 cup steal oats

Meal 2 8oz ground turkey with 1 cup jasmine rice

Meal 3 50g whey with 16oz water

Meal 4 spinach salad with 12 oz grilled chicken

Meal 5 50 g whey with 160z almond milk.

Meal 6 1 can canned chicken with spicy mustard mixed on pita.

Meal 7 30 grams casein protein shake before bed

*Progress* - as the final week approaches I'm going to be cutting down on my carbs and focusing really hard to stay concentrated, the last week is always the hardest for me because when ever i see item of food that i haven't had in a long time i fucking crave it ! it will be a couple more days of hard work and focus to stay on track.

*Gear*- Uncle z gear has been fantastic for me this run, Uncle z gear is smooth and  zero PiP ( I'm very impressed with his T400 usually high mg oils have a bite but uncle z had zero) The Dbol i used to kick start my cycle was probably some of the best dbol i have used in the past couple of years @ 40mgs it gave me amazing pumps and fullness.


----------



## kstar5 (Oct 6, 2015)

*10/6*

*Bis/Tris*
Dumbbell Curls 3x40lbs - failure
Dip/ with 1 45lbs plate hanging 3 sets- failure
tricep extensions with rope 3 x 40lbs - failure
preacher curls single arm with dumbbell 3 x 25lbs x 20 

*abbs*Roman Chair 15x 4
abb roller 5x 20 rollouts
abb crunches on physic ball 25x4
oblique machine twists 20 x 4
abb machine regular crunches with 150lbs 3x 15

*Cardio*
1 hour elliptical 

Meal 1 6 whole Omega-3 eggs 1 cup steal oats

Meal 2 10oz chicken with 1/2 cup jasmine rice

Meal 3 50g whey with 16oz water

Meal 4 12oz grilled chicken with 3 cups steamed spinach and 1 whole wheat wrap

Meal 5 50 g whey with 12oz almond milk

Meal 6 14oz grilled chicken meat 1/2 cup jasmine rice

Meal 7 30 grams casein protein shake before​


----------



## kstar5 (Oct 9, 2015)

Today is the last workout before hitting the stage tomorrow. Cut a lot of carbs out. Feeling a little crazy, from all the dieting i can't wait to slam down a cheeseburger saturday night.

*10/9 workout
*1 hour cardio elliptical am session

1 hour cardio stair master  pm session 



*10/9 Diet*
Meal 1 6 whole Omega-3 eggs 

Meal 2 10oz chicken with 1/2 cup raw almonds

Meal 3 50g whey with water

Meal 4 8oz ground bison with siracha sauce

Meal 5 50 g whey with 160z almond milk

Meal 6 1 can tuna 1  whole wheat wrap with spicy tuna.

Meal 7 30 grams casein protein shake before bed


----------

